# [Wet Thumb Forum]-San Diego Tropical Fish Society, Sept 12Th free!



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

12th at 6:30 PM. We have a special guest speaker who will be giving a presentation on the freshwater fish in the Cenotes of Mexico. I have seen his presentation before and it is very good! We will also be having a fish, plants, and gently used aquarium items auction, a mini fish show (this month is Goldfish and Odd Livebearers)and a large raffle table full of prizes. The meeting is free to attend, please come join us. It is held in room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San Diego (Right next to the San Diego Zoo). Auction starts at 6:30 sharp







For more information or a map to the meeting, please email me at [email protected] or call our info line at (619)281-3474 See you there!!! 
Our website is: http://www.sandiegotropicalfish.com


----------



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

Reminder








The monthly meeting of the San Diego Tropical Fish Society is this Sunday, Sept 12th at 6:30 PM. Our guest speaker, Brian Downing, will be giving a presentation on the freshwater fish, cichlids, and livebearers in the Cenotes of the Yucatan. I have seen his presentation before and it is very good! We will also be having a fish, plants, and gently used aquarium items auction, a mini fish show (this month is Goldfish and Odd Livebearers) and a large raffle table full of prizes. The meeting is free to attend, please come join us. It is held in room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San Diego (Right next to the San Diego Zoo). Auction starts at 6:30 sharp For more information or a map to the meeting, please email me at [email protected] or call our info line at (619)281-3474 See you there!!!
Our website is: http://www.sandiegotropicalfish.com

Auction: You may bring up to 5 items to auction, seller gets 75%, club gets 25%. Items can be fish, plants, live foods, aquariums and supplies, etc. Auction starts promptly at 6:30 PM so please get here a few minutes early to check your items in, thanks!

Bowl Show: Bring in your goldfish and odd livebearers (In Pairs) to compete for fun and prizes (winners get free raffle table tickets!!) Goldfish do not need to be in pairs







You can bring in as many fish as you want, in undecorated, flat sided containers (like fish bowls).

Odd livebearers are things like Goodeids, anableps, heterandria formosa, halfbeaks,Allodontichthys, Alloophorus, Allotoca, Ameca, Ataeniobius, Chapalichthys ,Limia, Nomorhamphus, Poecilia, Skiffia ,Xenoophorus, Xenotaenia, Xenotoca, Xiphophorus, Zoogoneticus ,Characodon, Dermogenys, Girardinichthys, Goodea, Hemirhamphodon, Hubbsina, Ilyodon , etc.


----------

